

Johammer J1: First serial electric motorcycle with reach beyond 200 kilometers - emrehan
http://www.johammer.com/en/electric-motorcycle/

======
djuggler
Zeromotorcyles
[http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/](http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/) since at
least 2008 [http://www.wired.com/2008/12/the-greening-
of/](http://www.wired.com/2008/12/the-greening-of/)

~~~
falcolas
Yeah, Zero's claiming 171 miles, which is about 271km - besting that snail by
about 50%.

Plus, they look like traditional motorcycles, which is a big bonus in my eyes.

~~~
zachrose
Without the fairing and controls, the J1 looks pretty rad. I'm guessing they
get to 200km with some specific aerodynamics, but I'd really like to see a
naked/clubman/streetfighter version.

------
chrissyb
I ride this 650
[http://instagram.com/p/VtGOXeldRY/](http://instagram.com/p/VtGOXeldRY/)

I fill it once every 2 weeks and get about 200km for $20AUD. I could probably
get more but i can't help but strap it everywhere. It also takes less than a
minute to fill the tank, and about the same to pay the cashier.

I can kind of see where they were going with the design - its harping back to
classic designs of the 1950's - but its no Morgan
[http://www.morgan3wheeler.co.uk/desktopindex.html](http://www.morgan3wheeler.co.uk/desktopindex.html)

------
SeanLuke
Wired was not kind. [http://www.wired.com/2014/04/johammer-j1-electric-
motorcycle...](http://www.wired.com/2014/04/johammer-j1-electric-motorcycle/)

------
jmtame
Ugh, I love the concept of electric but we saw what happened with cars. You
have to make these look as good if not better than the existing motorcycles
for this to take off. These look awful aesthetically. I own a gsxr 600 and I
would definitely upgrade to electric and pay more but the bike has to look
awesome.

~~~
djuggler
"we saw what happened with cars" What does that mean? I drive a Leaf and its
the best car I've ever driven. I've practically forgotten how to pump gas and
the only maintenance I have is tire rotations and brake pad changes.

~~~
jmtame
I'm referring to the EV1.

------
djuggler
Oh, in 2007 we could have had one for only $2100. To dream.
[http://www.treehugger.com/cars/intriguing-electric-bike-
the-...](http://www.treehugger.com/cars/intriguing-electric-bike-the-
ev-x7-prototype.html#d)

All that said, Johammer certainly looks interesting.

------
lutorm
I don't know what its range is, but I'd rather ride this:
[http://youtu.be/6EI6IhNqGCU](http://youtu.be/6EI6IhNqGCU)

------
daurnimator

        Power: 11kW
    

In something that weighs 200kg? no thanks...

~~~
jamesaguilar
For reference, a ninja 250 has 27 kW, weighs 350 lb, and costs only $4500.
(And if driven carefully apparently can get 80mpg.)

~~~
daurnimator
My personal reference point is my old 1984 GSX-R400. Which has 59hp == 44kW
and weighs around 165kg.

It felt fast enough, but was by no means the fastest bike around. I can't
imagine less than a quarter of that power being enough.

------
stcredzero
Battery swap might be even more workable for motorcycles.

------
a8da6b0c91d
Electric is less compelling for motorcycles from the get-go because you can
easily get ludicrous gasoline fuel efficiency. A conservatively driven 650cc
bike can get 60+ mpg. There are hobbyist diesel motorcycles that get crazy
mileage.

This of course hints at the major problem with car efficiency, which is excess
weight. Federal safety mandates have made cars way more heavy than they used
to be, so that despite 20% improvements in engine efficiency modern gasoline
cars merely match the cars of 30 years yore. The big culprit, from what I
gather, is the roll safety requirement. Take a hacksaw and welder to a modern
sedan and electric doesn't really make much sense. Gasoline is still the way
to go.

~~~
thrownaway2424
I know a guy who has an electric motorcycle (a zero) and while I'm sure it's
fine for going around town, it's crap for pleasure. He's always proposing
weekend rides that, of course, happen to pass by charging stations where we
will be required to spend a multi-hour lunch. Definitely does not fit in with
my idea of what a motorcycle is for. If I want to take short urban trips I'd
just as soon use a bicycle.

------
terrage
Let's be honest. It will probably be hit by another vehicle far before that
distance is reached. Cue safety discussion.

